# Calling all social workers



## pomwantingtomove (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum but have read loads of posts and everyone seems very helpful. My husband-to-be and I are hoping to make a permanent move to Oz late next year and am wondering if there are any other social workers also making, or already made, the move? How did you go about getting a job? Did you have this pre-arranged? Just wish we didn't have to wait so long to apply! (To meet the criteria I need three years work experience).


----------

